# Hondensport MAG translated to english



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hollands #1 dog sport magazine translated for you into ENGLISH!
I use Google translate for this tedious process, so it's not perfect Only the die hard dog sport enthusiasts will appreciate!

http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B4UGXSkXOrufODY5ZmY5ZTAtY2JmZS00N2UyLTgzOWQtZWZiODFhZTEzMGM1&hl=en


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Paul Samuelson (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kevin, thanks for doing this. It was great to open it up and see the Belgian Ring trial, I already knew Mac's brother won the Category 2, but now I get to actually read about it  Now to go back and read the rest of the articles.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I am working on the latest issue over the next few weeks.
Should have it up soon.

K


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I get no english. Just the normal stuff.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Very cool. Nice to read the Roland Neyrinck interview by Axel Van der Borght.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for your effort


----------

